# AiO Kaufberatung



## dreamdomain (23. November 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,
aus vor allem optischen Gründen möchte ich mir eine AiO zulegen. Ich habe mir gedacht, eine 120mm zu nehmen. Ich habe vorne schon 2x 140mm Silent Wings 3 und hinten die mitgelieferten NZXT 120mm Lüfter meines NZXT H500. Da ich keine Lust habe, die beiden teuren bequiet rauszuwerfen, möchte ich die AiO hinten installieren, die dann die Luft im Gehäuse ansaugt. Da wären die Corsair H60 und die H75 ganz gute Kandidaten, wie ich finde. Welche von den beiden wäre sinnvoller? Bitte den Fakt, dass mein Scythe Mugen 5 und jeder andere normale Towerkühler, gleich gut kühlt für weniger Geld, außer Acht lassen. Ich vermute mal, dass mein System durch eine AiO etwas leiser wird, da der CPU Lüfter und ein NZXT 120mm Lüfter weg sind dann. Ich bin auch für Anregungen und Vorschläge offen, die generell das Thema AiOs betrifft, zum Beispiel welche Größe, welcher Hersteller usw. 

Freue mich auf eure Hilfe!


----------



## finnninjator (24. November 2018)

An deiner stelle würde ich die günstigste 280mm AIO mit Asetek Pumpe kaufen und die Silentwings dann auf dieser weiter benutzen.

Hinten in das H500 noch eine reinsaugende Aio zu montieren halte ich für eine schlechte Idee, da dann von beiden Seiten Luft in das Gehäuse reingeblasen wird, und somit die Luft in deinem Gehäuse "kollidiert" und kein richtiges System hinter dem Airflow ist.


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2018)

Eine 120mm AiO wird weder kühler noch leiser als dein Mugen 5 sein.
Du würdest den Wechsel nur rein der Optik wegen machen.
Wenn es das Budget erlaubt nimm eine 280mm AiO, da kannst du auch die Silent Wings montieren.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. November 2018)

120mm AiOs sind fürn Popo, außer man hat irgendwelche ultrakompakten Systeme. 240 sollten es schon sein


----------



## dreamdomain (24. November 2018)

finnninjator schrieb:


> An deiner stelle würde ich die günstigste 280mm AIO mit Asetek Pumpe kaufen und die Silentwings dann auf dieser weiter benutzen.
> 
> Hinten in das H500 noch eine reinsaugende Aio zu montieren halte ich für eine schlechte Idee, da dann von beiden Seiten Luft in das Gehäuse reingeblasen wird, und somit die Luft in deinem Gehäuse "kollidiert" und kein richtiges System hinter dem Airflow ist.



Sie würde ja wie in meinem ersten Post steht Luft rausblasen, also die Luft im Gehäuse ansaugen und nach draußen befördern.


----------



## TaminoPaul (24. November 2018)

NRgamer schrieb:


> Sie würde ja wie in meinem ersten Post steht Luft rausblasen, also die Luft im Gehäuse ansaugen und nach draußen befördern.



Alles schön und gut aber wie meine Vorredner schon sagten taugt eine 120mm AiO nicht wirklich viel.
Wenn s dir nur um die Optik geht dann ok. Ansonsten 280mm AiO und vorne installieren.


----------



## dreamdomain (24. November 2018)

TaminoPaul schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut aber wie meine Vorredner schon sagten taugt eine 120mm AiO nicht wirklich viel.
> Wenn s dir nur um die Optik geht dann ok. Ansonsten 280mm AiO und vorne installieren.



Und welche wäre da zu empfehlen? Corsair H115i Pro? Ich möchte halt nicht diese ganzen Kabel, zB das Micro USB Kabel was an die H115i dran muss um die RGB Beleuchtung mit der iCue Software zu steuern. Die H75 hätte eine weiße Beleuchtung, die ich schön und ausreichend finde. Außerdem weniger Kablekram. Ich frage mich ob die H75 leiser wäre als mein Scythe Mugen 5 (+ der 120mm Gehäuselüfter hinten) bei gleicher Temperatur.


----------



## Tukuman (24. November 2018)

Habe bei mir ne Raijintek Orcus 120mm am laufen und bin sehr zufrieden damit, komme bei Prime zur Zeit nicht über 60 Grad, im Idle um die 32 Grad und die Pumpe im Idle nicht hörbar.
Bei ner 120er AIO Anfrage kommt eh immer der gleiche Standardspruch - kann nix taugen, aber am laufen hatte von den Schlaumeiern wahrscheinlich keiner eine


----------



## Rolk (24. November 2018)

Wenn du 6 Kröten investieren willst, in der aktuellen PCGH Print ist ein sehr ausführlicher Test zu AiOs enthalten.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2018)

Tukuman schrieb:


> Habe bei mir ne Raijintek Orcus 120mm am laufen und bin sehr zufrieden damit, komme bei Prime zur Zeit nicht über 60 Grad, im Idle um die 32 Grad und die Pumpe im Idle nicht hörbar.
> Bei ner 120er AIO Anfrage kommt eh immer der gleiche Standardspruch - kann nix taugen, aber am laufen hatte von den Schlaumeiern wahrscheinlich keiner eine


Bei AMD kann man es auch wagen, ist ja wie ein Trabant mit durchgedrücktem Gaspedal. 

EDIT:

Pro 100Watt reichen 120mm aus, daher keiner sagt das solch eine Wasserkühlung nicht ausreichen würde. Aber dann sollte man sich auch nicht besser als eine Luftkühlung stellen und oft geht es um bessere Temperaturen und auch das ganze mit weniger Drehzahl betreiben zu können. Wenn dann noch OC betrieben wird kommt schnell an ihre Grenzen. Ein 240mm wird daher deshalb eher empfohlen. Wobei bei CPUs wie ein 9900K ein 240er schon die unterste Grenze wäre und größer besser wäre.

Wie oft werden hier Themen mit einem 8700K und einer 240er AIO eingestellt mit ihrem OC auf 5 GHz Temperatur Probleme haben.


----------



## Tukuman (24. November 2018)

Behaupte ja nicht das ne 120er besser ist als alles andere, ich wollte keinen Metallklotz im neuem Gehäuse mit Fenster und hab mal ne 120er gekauft, für meinen Proz langts, mit ner anderen  CPU kanns anders aussehen, der TS hat ja nen Ryzen 1600  - von daher sollte ne 120er leicht reichen


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2018)

Wenn du dein System nicht  übertaktest und beim spielen ehe Kopfhörer auf hast spricht nichts dagegen. 
Eine CPU wird sich ehe bevor sie überhitzt herunter takten und irgendwann Not abschalten.


----------



## dreamdomain (24. November 2018)

Tukuman schrieb:


> Habe bei mir ne Raijintek Orcus 120mm am laufen und bin sehr zufrieden damit, komme bei Prime zur Zeit nicht über 60 Grad, im Idle um die 32 Grad und die Pumpe im Idle nicht hörbar.
> Bei ner 120er AIO Anfrage kommt eh immer der gleiche Standardspruch - kann nix taugen, aber am laufen hatte von den Schlaumeiern wahrscheinlich keiner eine



Naja also bei meinem Scythe Mugen 5 erreiche ich in zB Forza Horizon 4 (alles auf Ultra) so 53 Grad. Aber der Lüfter dreht auch locker mit 1200 Rpm oder mehr, und das hört man. Ich glaube für einen Ryzen 5 1600 dürfte eine AiO 120mm mit Push Pull, also mit 2 Lüftern (Corsair H75 2018) doch ausreichen oder? Bei OC in ein paar Jahren könnte es dann so sein, dass die Lüfter halt schneller drehen müssen und die Pumpe eventuell etwas lauter wird, wobei ich oft lese, dass man die eh nicht hört. Ich möchte mich halt erstmal ranwagen, ich weiß deshalb nicht ob ich direkt mal 150 Euro in eine Corsair H115i Pro (280mm) investieren möchte...


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2018)

Da ist deine Lüfterkurve aber falsch eingestellt, die Lüfter laufen unnötig schnell.
Wenn dich der Lüfter vom Mugen mit 1200rpm stört hast du noch nie einen mit 2000rpm gehört der gegen einen feinporigen Radiator einer AiO bläst.


----------



## dreamdomain (24. November 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Da ist deine Lüfterkurve aber falsch eingestellt, die Lüfter laufen unnötig schnell.
> Wenn dich der Lüfter vom Mugen mit 1200rpm stört hast du noch nie einen mit 2000rpm gehört der gegen einen feinporigen Radiator einer AiO bläst.



Liegt vermutlich daran, dass ich den Lüfter im Uefi auf Performance Mode habe

EDIT: *Wichtige Frage!* Lese ständig, dass es schlecht sein soll wenn der Radiator aus Aluminium ist und der Kühlblock aus Kupfer... Soll korrodieren wie blöd meinen einige. Kann mir das vorstellen, aber dann würden die Hersteller das doch nicht machen? Brauche dringend eure Meinung  Hab noch gelesen, dass alphacool ausschließlich Kupfer nutzt, die hätten ja auch ein paar AiOs im Angebot glaub ich

EDIT2: 
- Alphacool Eisbaer 120 CPU, Wasserkuehlung schwarz (vergleichbar mit der Corsair H75 2018, hat auch Push/Pull)
- Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU, Wasserkuehlung schwarz (vergleichbar mit der Corsair H100i Pro)

Die wären bei Alternate reduziert, und alphacool soll ja super sein. Der Radiator ist außerdem auch aus Kupfer. Eure Meinung?


----------



## J4Y84 (30. November 2018)

Also, würde von den beiden eindeutig die H75 (2018) nehmen. Das Pendant von NZXT verwendet ein eigenes Designs, welches die Pumpe innerhalb des Radiators platziert. Sorgt für nicht so gute Kühlung im Vergleich zur H75. 

Würde dir aber dennoch empfehlen auf eine größere umzusteigen. Die 120er eignen sich eigentlich nur, wenn du wirklich nicht mehr Platz hast. 

Habe selbst eine min. fünf Jahre alte H100i und bisher kein einziges Problem. Ob meine nun Alu, Kupfer oder sonstwas hat, spielt bei mir keine Rolle. Wenn Sie mir nach knapp 6 Jahren kaputt geht, dann Kauf ich mir ne neue. Beim Netzteil empfiehlt man hier auch, nach fünf Jahren zu tauschen. Bei Grafikkarten wechselt man meist nach 2-4 Jahren usw. 

Bekommst du bei dir auch einen 280er rein? Da hättest du die volle Auswahl zwischen CLC280, H115i und NZXT X62 v2. Also Performance, Balanced und Design. Mit keiner machst du was falsch. Einzig Geldbeutel und Geschmack entscheiden.


----------



## dreamdomain (30. November 2018)

Also Leute, es ist letztendlich dann die alphacool Eisbaer LT 240 geworden. Die Original Lüfter werden durch Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PLPS ersetzt. Hoffe dass das alles klappt und passt. Habe alles bei caseking bestellt, am Donnerstag Abend, aber anscheinend ist da am Freitag nix los, wird wahrscheinlich dann am Montag versandt. Bin von Alternate anderes gewöhnt


----------

